# Always check your beans



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

always empty your beans into a bowl before adding any to your grinder, will save you money


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Ouch ! New set of burrs please .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been doing this since day one after reading a post by dfk41 I believe it was. Thankfully not found any foreign objects amongst the beans thus far but it's deffo worth a few minutes of my time just to be on the safe side!


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ummmm adds to the taste if not checked.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Only takes one rogue stone to slip through and cause irreparable burr damage. Get to check beans before dosing or filling the hopper.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I love Rocky Mountain coffee


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Totally agree

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/looking-after-your-grinder

I wrote the above back in 2008...


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

How would a stone get into a bag of freshly roasted coffee anyway? I've never found one in any other food product so why coffee?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

alip_93 said:


> How would a stone get into a bag of freshly roasted coffee anyway? I've never found one in any other food product so why coffee?


From the coffee farm, swept up from concrete patios etc. Pretty difficult for a roaster to spot tbf.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Who was the supplier?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You get stones with coffee. It is a fact and there is nothing you can do about it. More common with green beans you roast yourself but makes you keep your eyes open


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Steve7 said:


> Who was the supplier?


This was asked on a previous similar thread, the consensus was that the OP should contact the roaster rather than name him in public. It does no-one any favours to be trashed publicly for this sort of thing.

Ian


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

That rock passing through a €500 EK43 burrs must be an awesome experience...


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> This was asked on a previous similar thread, the consensus was that the OP should contact the roaster rather than name him in public. It does no-one any favours to be trashed publicly for this sort of thing.
> 
> Ian


Wouldnt put me off buying but may make me look more!

and sometimes naming makes people take more care.

I think we all know this isn't something that signifies incompetence, so it's not naming and trashing a firm for me just finishing off the story with the details!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I wasn't trying to name and shame anybody, I've contacted roaster to inform them of it yesterday but had no response as yet


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Viernes said:


> That rock passing through a €500 EK43 burrs must be an awesome experience...


Rocks don't damage the EK....the EK damages rocks



Steve7 said:


> Who was the supplier?


The detectives among you may notice Kman got a delivery in the postie thread yesterday


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Roaster has been in touch and they thanked me for letting them know and are looking into it


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I had what sounded like a stone in my burrs (not the K10) this afternoon.... Suppose I'd better get em out at the weekend and give em a check...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bloody hell. Not the Rwandan I gave you i hope?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Had 2 since xmas, both caught when weighing out 18g in my tray. Wont mention the roaster as i will always use them. I now take it as my job always to check just to be sure, which i dont mind


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Must be on a roll never had a single stone issue running from my Nespre88o machine, those 5g capsules just keep giving and giving!! (obviously I am joking(about my machine that is))


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I suspect I have fallen foul to a stone.

My burrs had a few dinks on them last time I cleaned them.

Might have to get another set eventually.

I now always check my beans before tipping them in


----------

